# Guys , any embarrassing boner stories?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

In pe a lad got a boner and everyone noticed and got mocked for it


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

not really.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Not my story. Obviously lol.

We were at this school trip in high school. We were staying at these cabins at the showers and toilets were in a seperate building. It was summer so everyone was just hanging around outside. On of the guys came out from the building where the showers were,only wearing a towel and he had a boner. Everyone saw it and people started mocking him for it. Not sure if he noticed it(can guys feel it or does it just happen?sorry,for my ignorance) because he was talking to someone.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess this is a story...? One of my hot(???) teachers was sitting with his feet up on another chair while wearing tight jeans. (I kind of have a fetish for tight jeans) We were watching a documentary and uhhh, I was stressed. Why? Trying to keep my ****ing boner at bay. It took a lot of effort to keep my focus on the documentary, because otherwise, I was going to end up in social hell with a raging boner. It certainly didn't help that there were no girls in the room so if anybody noticed it........

For quite a while I kept it away. The situation got worse however. Eventually my dick decided it just wanted to come out and play, so I started getting a full on boner. As you may be able to imagine, I basically panicked. Sweat, hyperventilating, the works, reared their ugly heads to make my life miserable. Normally anxiety would've bad an already **** situation worse, but not this time. The fight/flight response stopped this evil erection in its hellish tracks. Nobody noticed my suffering, to my knowledge. ShatteredGlass narrowly avoids yet another unbearable situation. I calmed down and suffered through the rest of the class, the end of which was luckily not far away. I was relieved to walk out of that ****ing hellhole of a class, that's for sure.

Just another day in hell.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lol so glad I'm not a dude. 😁


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Nah I make sure people don't notice my random erections. When they occur, I tuck the tip underneath my belt. If that makes sense... xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SusanStorm said:


> Not sure if he noticed it(can guys feel it or does it just happen?sorry,for my ignorance) because he was talking to someone.


Yep, we can definitely feel it . Boners can just spring up especially in the mornings but we still notice. Maybe he didn't care though.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SusanStorm said:


> Not sure if he noticed it(can guys feel it or does it just happen?sorry,for my ignorance)


LOOOL I'd be very concerned if I couldn't feel mine  And don't worry it's not ignorant, you wouldn't know what it's like so it's a fair question :grin2:


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

My gal friend was playing basketball across the street from her house on a hoop set up on a tree. I was 14 & sitting on her front steps. She came across & said come & play. I said I can't. She said why not. I said because I have a hard on & can't stand up right now. She just stood there looking at me. I told her "go back across. If you stay here looking at me, it won't go down."

LOL, God I miss being a kid


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Had a raging boner half the time as a teenager. Usually would maneuver it behind my waistband. In class if I was going to be called on I'd put my foot under the desk to try to induce pain which helped out. Don't think anyone ever saw me pitching a tent.
One time in football practice some guys tricked a teammate to take some viagra and he had to tuck his penor in his waistband and it was hard the entire practice.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, back when I actually had a social life I was talking to a girl on her porch and she moved in close to hug me and felt my erection and jumped back really quick. LOL


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ In grade there was a gal name Erin that divided opinion, some thought her hot others would say "she's fat" when really she was just a little thick(was her body type). Anyone, she'd tease me on occasion and one day while the teacher was rambling and writing on the chalkboard she decided it was a good idea to start rubbing my crotch underneath my desk. Naturally I started getting hard & it took but a second for the whole class to know while the teacher was oblivious. I never stopped her, she stopped, when the teacher turned around. Was bugged about that for a week or so

~ Once when I dated a gal from work we'd chill when I was on break because that's when she'd first arrive. She was the type that just gets you going upon sight essentially so I'd often start getting right after out hug and then I'd sit down & she'd smile knowing I only had 10 minutes to calm myself down before getting back to work with the boys


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Kevin001 said:


> Yep, we can definitely feel it . Boners can just spring up especially in the mornings but we still notice. Maybe he didn't care though.





chefcurry said:


> LOOOL I'd be very concerned if I couldn't feel mine  And don't worry it's not ignorant, you wouldn't know what it's like so it's a fair question :grin2:


Ok,thanks guys. Maybe he didn't care. I don't know.

I guess it makes sense that you can feel it lol. Now I feel kind of stupid for asking lol.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No, it's never happened to me. 


I do remember I used to go lunch with these girls, years ago, and the subject came up once, and both of them were like omfg I'm glad I don't have something that pokes out when I get sexually aroused lmfao, because I would be in so, so much trouble.


----------

